# "O" Size drill bit



## renowb

Is there a drill bit that will replace the O size? Or work in place of it? I don't have one.:question:


----------



## skiprat

8mm should do the trick


----------



## DJS588

I agree.
The "O" bit is .316",
and the 8mm is .315"


----------



## Pen_Turner_297

Here is a link to a drill chart it might help you out http://bobmay.astronomy.net/misc/drillchart.htm


----------



## PaulDoug

I find this very helpful.  I use it frequently because my computer is close to my workshop.

http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=drillbitcheatform


----------



## renowb

Thanks guys! I will use my 8mm. Appreciate the input.


----------

